# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  How long after feeding should you expect the snake to "poop"?

## BostonMacK

Stupid question I know but my snake just had his first meal on Saturday night. I was just curious as to what the typical cycle is after eating. Also, do they poop in their hides or do they move out to do their deeds? I don't want to disturb my snake however if he may have gone in his hide I would like to get it out of there for his sake.

What has been your experience guys and gals?

----------


## qiksilver

1-3 weeks on average

----------


## Freakie_frog

They poop when they poop.

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (02-05-2017)

----------


## JLC

> Stupid question I know but my snake just had his first meal on Saturday night. I was just curious as to what the typical cycle is after eating. Also, do they poop in their hides or do they move out to do their deeds? I don't want to disturb my snake however if he may have gone in his hide I would like to get it out of there for his sake.
> 
> What has been your experience guys and gals?


Not a stupid question at all.  Actually one with no easy answer.  Some snakes poop like clockwork a certain number of days after eating.  Some can go weeks between poops.  Mine typically goes only once or twice a month at the most.  (Poo-wise...the same can not be said for passing urine or urates.  :Wink:  )

They might poop in their hides.  You can usually smell it if they do.  You'll just know something "funky" is going on in there and its worth checking out.  Otherwise, just peek under the hides whenever you're getting him out for regular handling anyhow.

----------


## BostonMacK

Thanks for the info.

I am going to wait until tomorrow before taking him out for a quick handleing. I have noticed that since feeding him Saturday night he is very curious every time I check temps and change his water. He will be in his hide and immediately stick his head out to see whats going on when I enter his cage. Overall I think he is feeling pretty relaxed which is great. I can't wait to start putting the grams on him  :Very Happy:

----------


## KingPython

Urine/Urates is that that thick white stuff?? That dries up?

----------


## Sausage

> Urine/Urates is that that thick white stuff?? That dries up?


Yes, the little round dried up things. Those come out with urine.

----------


## JLC

> Urine/Urates is that that thick white stuff?? That dries up?


That's urates.  Urine is...well....urine.  :Razz:  Of the liquid sort.  They can pass both.

----------


## KingPython

So how often do I need to clean up the tank since I figure he is going to urinate on the floor  :Smile:  the pet store guy told me every 3 to 4 motnths? sounds like a long time to me.

----------


## fishmommy

you will definitely smell it if he goes either #1 or #2  :Razz:  

I open a door of my BP's enclosure a couple times a day and do the 'sniff check'

mine went two days after eating and during handling for the first few weeks I had him.  Now he is a bit more random, going two or three weeks between stinkers.

every snake is going to do things a little different in terms of how often, and where they do their business  :Smile:

----------


## KingPython

ah alrite so you think I should clean tank after every poop?

----------


## BostonMacK

Well, to put a slight spin on this topic what is everyones cleaning routines with their balls?

How often to you do a complete clean?

----------


## fishmommy

depends on the substrate.


I remove any affected substrate and disinfect the floor underneath and any affected decor immediately.  In my case when I used paper towels I would pitch everything weekly if not sooner.  On cypress now I plan to still spot clean daily/as needed and then pitch everything every 4-6 weeks.  I'm new at this though so take it with a grain of salt  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

When I used aspen, I would do a complete clean and disinfect once a month. Now that I'm on newspaper, at least once a week, but usually more frequently, since they tend to do some sort of defecation (poop or urine) more frequently.

----------


## Bdidz

My snake poops normally about 2 days after he eats  :Snake:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> My snake poops normally about 2 days after he eats


10 years old thread  :Good Job:

----------

